# Show supplies



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Most newf handlers that I've seen have lower or adjustable tables. Hate to say this because they are pretty expensive, but most that I've seen have the simple groom tables - probably favoring a lighter table. 

Dryers - for newfs, you want something like a CC or K9 dryer.

Maybe check around with other local handlers or people who are showing at the same place. See if you should even bother bringing a table and dryer (you'll need them for home). With covid restrictions, grooming onsite - you need to pay an arm and a leg for reserved grooming or bring a generator or RV. 

I have a show coming up at the end of the month and will be bringing my table + grooming box just in case I can get a parking spot near an electric outlet????? But am basically planning on bathing/drying at home the day before the show before driving down. Last show I did, I could have borrowed electric from my dogs' breeder who brought her RV, but opted to just set up the grooming table at my car and do last minute prep (leave in conditioner/shine stuff, powder/spray for feet, etc) there. 

My grooming box has the dryer stored in there, my shears (8" straighters, clean up cheap shears, thinning shears, tiny curved shears, and strippers), brushes, combs, spray/powder/sticky goop for feet, spray bottles (with just water, with water/bodifier, etc). And poop bags.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Megora said:


> Most newf handlers that I've seen have lower or adjustable tables. Hate to say this because they are pretty expensive, but most that I've seen have the simple groom tables - probably favoring a lighter table.
> 
> Dryers - for newfs, you want something like a CC or K9 dryer.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for all of the info! I was looking at the simple groom tables. I didn’t get reserved grooming for this show, so I’ll plan to do a full groom the day before and quick touch ups the day of.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with Megora on the table and the dryer. I don't know Newfies that well, but you might be able to blow him out at home and bring him to the show without the dryer. I've done that a few times with Goldens.

But to answer your question, here are some things we typically bring to a show:

Grooming tables
Towels for the tables and dogs
Wire crates
Honda 2200i portable generator (unless I bought a grooming space with plug-in)
K9-III dryer
Tack box with all our combs, brushes, strippers, scissors, etc.
Ground mats (2)
Easy-Up (for outside)
Chairs
Portable table
Sun shades
Water buckets
Water
Snacks and drinks for people
Bait for dogs
Show leads and collars
Mendota leads
Poopy bags
Stick matches (ask a handler what those are for  )
Shampoo and other grooming products

That's all I can think of off hand. I'm sure there's more. And according to one person I bring it all in my "late model convertible Porsche." LOL!  I actually do have a Porsche convertible, but she's 22 years old (I call her "Mrs. Peel" cuz she's old but still sexy  ), and I certainly don't bring it to dog shows. We have to drive something big enough to transport all that show stuff plus dogs, so we'll bring it in a Ford Expedition EL or a motorhome, depending on the show location and duration. You definitely have to consider how you'll transport whatever is going to constitute your collection of "show stuff." And the more you do it, the more "show stuff" you collect.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh - yeah. Ringside bag is the thing I forgot to mention.

You can get a lunch bag - works just fine. 

I keep a wash cloth (with a newf, you definitely will need that), show leads (my regular lead, but I bring spares + spare chain just in case), pin brush, slicker brush, metal comb, poop bags. And usually I pick up string cheese for bait (something I don't mind doing chipmunk cheeks with behind my mask). And that's it. 

I do have a spare crate stored in my car - but if I can get somebody to hold my dog, I don't bother with the crate. Talking to the pro handler I train with - she said it is always better if you can get somebody to hold a dog for you (if juggling multiple dogs) vs having the dog in a crate. I'd been asking her how to keep a dog "fresh" and focused without being able to warm up before going into the ring. I have dogs who need to be jogged up and down a little to get them to settle in and gait smoothly without jumping around or prancing.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

"That's all I can think of off hand. I'm sure there's more. And according to one person I bring it all in my "late model convertible Porsche." LOL!  I actually do have a Porsche convertible, but she's 22 years old (I call her "Mrs. Peel" cuz she's old but still sexy  ), and I certainly don't bring it to dog shows. We have to drive something big enough to transport all that show stuff plus dogs, so we'll bring it in a Ford Expedition EL or a motorhome, depending on the show location and duration. You definitely have to consider how you'll transport whatever is going to constitute your collection of "show stuff." And the more you do it, the more "show stuff" you collect."
Oh, Dana, you know you're gonna get slammed for having TWO nice vehicles and possibly a motorhome at your disposal.. lol. I love the story of your Porsche. It felt like we ALL found our original sexy single car when you found it.

Bring some metronidiazole too... you never know when you will need it and there's not much that works better for strange area poop problems, and not many problems that will mess up your grooming quite like diarrhea. You'd appreciate a trolly cart too- to haul from park lot to set up.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Oh, Dana, you know you're gonna get slammed for having TWO nice vehicles and possibly a motorhome at your disposal.. lol. I love the story of your Porsche. It felt like we ALL found our original sexy single car when you found it.


Thanks for the kind words about the story of Mrs. Peel. It was kismet!  Yes, indeed, I am very fortunate. I have Mrs. Peel (the recently criticized 1999 Porsche Boxster), and a 1998 Fleetwood Southwind motorhome. (Together they are worth about as much as a new Honda, so slam away.)

Mrs. Peel isn't practical, but she's just screaming for a Golden Retriever in the passenger seat wearing dark WWII pilot goggles and leaning out into the wind, don't you think? 





















> Bring some metronidiazole too... you never know when you will need it and there's not much that works better for strange area poop problems, and not many problems that will mess up your grooming quite like diarrhea. You'd appreciate a trolly cart too- to haul from park lot to set up.


_Great_ point. We always bring metronidazole. And we also travel with Tylan powder, which is pretty miraculous for clearing up sudden bouts of diarrhea in very short order. You never know how much you appreciate firm poop until you're doing the "scoop of shame," trying to clean up diarrhea at a dog show. And of course they drop it right in the middle of where everyone needs to walk. 










The trolley cart should have been on my list. It makes things so much easier. They make them with built-in crates, but we get by just with one like this.


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey there! We've got a golden and show Newfie as well. I'm not here too often but saw this and wanted to respond. 

Grooming Table - SimpleGroom's are great!

Dryer - We have K9III for home and bring either the CC dryer if we're just fluffing at the show, or the K9III if we need to fully bathe at the show. Most places still aren't allowing use of dryers, so a generator or RV is super handy 

Dana's got a great list, but I will say hunting down Neo Predef powder at a recent show was not fun, I would add that to my list, too.

And we have a Rock n Roller cart, which is wonderful when dragging all your water equipment over rough terrain as well as for hauling all show equipment.

As always with a Newf, towels, towels and more towels. And some dry shampoo is always helpful, too.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> I agree with Megora on the table and the dryer. I don't know Newfies that well, but you might be able to blow him out at home and bring him to the show without the dryer. I've done that a few times with Goldens.
> 
> But to answer your question, here are some things we typically bring to a show:
> 
> ...


Thanks!! The list is great. I drive a ‘01 Toyota Sequoia. It’s definitely “doggified” and big enough for my pups lol!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

watergirl said:


> Hey there! We've got a golden and show Newfie as well. I'm not here too often but saw this and wanted to respond.
> 
> Grooming Table - SimpleGroom's are great!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Towels are definitely a must😅. Do you bathe and groom the day before the show?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Don’t forget ponytail holders and Bobby pins! I keep them in my tack box just in case.


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

livduse said:


> Thanks! Towels are definitely a must😅. Do you bathe and groom the day before the show?


Yes, typically I do a thorough trimming 1-2 weeks prior, then bathe the day before the show and do any final trimming day of show.


----------

